# A "Behind-the-couch" Coffee Table



## custom_c10 (Nov 26, 2010)

Hey everyone I'm pretty new to the forum and spend most of the time lurking in the background trying to soak up knowledge.
We recently got a new sectional couch and big chair (for me!) that takes a considerable amount of our living room. 
I decided that since our couch is away from the wall 8 inches or so(allow for the heat register in the floor) a long skinny coffee table for between the couch and wall would be ideal.
This is what I decided on:








It is 66" long by 7.5" wide.
This is my first real wood working project other than sub boxes when I was younger so I have high hopes and looking forward to the challenge.
The wood is from a 100yr old farm house that was torn down a little while ago. I've had the wood inside my house for about a week to let it acclimatize.


----------



## Rob (Oct 31, 2006)

The most important thing I see here is table height. The top of the table needs to be absolutely level with the top of the back cushion.
It is imperative when grabbing the beer or bag of chips, it's one clean and efficient motion.


----------



## custom_c10 (Nov 26, 2010)

Ha absolutely Rob thanks for the input; the lady amd I already discussed that as a major requirement!


----------



## Wood4Fun (Aug 29, 2008)

pretty sure it is a "sofa table" that you are talking about. The design looks straight forward.

Here are a few pics to my most recent project from this Summer. The couch is to be replaced by one that is longer. That was one factor in why I didn't put a film finish on the lower section. In real life it doesn't look as bland as in this picture, the camera flash really made it look awful.
I'll probably "fix" it next season.

In any case, this is Alder, dye, BLO, and shellac...

http://shopdog.bradandpam.com/bcase.html
(this is my site, so don't worry about adware or anything nasty like that)


----------



## custom_c10 (Nov 26, 2010)

Ah sofa table, right on, I guess I'll cancel the copyright on my BTCT acronym. Haha
Anyway, thanks for the link, looks like you did a great job on your table. The difficult part with my table is that the wood is heavily distressed. The lower beam has approx. 20 degree twisting down the length and the top isn't far behind. 
I really like the wood though so I'm looking forward to the challenges behind making it work.


----------



## halliwood (Dec 9, 2010)

plan on doing something like this soon, and was the main reason I found this board, hoping to learn a lot before I start so please keep us up to date with pics and problems or suggestions while your building it. Mines going to be different for the simple fact of it doesn't make up to a wall but a walk way, so I'm wanting to put some cabinets and drawers in it (something I have zero experienced with).


----------



## burkhome (Sep 5, 2010)

Heres one I built a few years ago for my son and his wife. Simple, with clean lines was their request.


----------



## custom_c10 (Nov 26, 2010)

Halliwood: I actually made quite a bit if progress in the last few days. I will post pics and details tonight as I am at work now. Some very unique challenges. What type of wood are you planning on using?

Burl: that is stunning, a really nice piece and mo doubt they loved it.


----------



## cabinetman (Jul 5, 2007)

custom_c10 said:


> It is 66" long by 7.5" wide.
> 
> The wood is from a 100yr old farm house that was torn down a little while ago. I've had the wood inside my house for about a week to let it acclimatize.



Keep in mind that it's going to be very tipsy, being so tall and narrow. Keeping it trapped may be the way it has to live.

What species of wood is it? Depending on the moisture content, it may need 30 days or more for acclimation. The place you temporarily store it may not be where you work on it. The interim location could and will likely alter the moisture content. Sometimes it matters, and then there are those times it doesn't. It's a Mother Nature thing.












 









.


----------



## halliwood (Dec 9, 2010)

custom_c10 said:


> Halliwood: I actually made quite a bit if progress in the last few days. I will post pics and details tonight as I am at work now. Some very unique challenges. What type of wood are you planning on using?
> 
> Burl: that is stunning, a really nice piece and mo doubt they loved it.


awesome, can't wait to see what you've done! as far as the wood I'm going to use, I'm not sure. I've decided the size and the basics of how I'm going to do it (sure it'll change though lol) and I know that I'm using two different kinds of wood just not sure which two yet.


----------



## custom_c10 (Nov 26, 2010)

*A little late!!*

Just go back to reality from our honeymoon in the Bahamas. I figured I should post up some pics of the table so far! Still needs to be finished!

Dry mock up:

















Through Tenon on bottom beam (to accenuate the length of the table)









100 yr old farmhouse wood = warped and twisted. This caused some of the choice words when deciding geometry on legs and angle to cut through for the tenon.

























Legs, beam, etc:


----------



## halliwood (Dec 9, 2010)

looking good, and wished I was in the Bahamas right now lol


----------



## firemedic (Dec 26, 2010)

Looks great! Love the reclaimed lumber...


----------



## custom_c10 (Nov 26, 2010)

Thanks firemedic! I almost feel bad sanding and staining it but in future projects I likely won't!

I'm planning on sanding 320 between coats, but how much should I sand and what kind of pressure? I assume just lightly over a couple of times? Can someone chime in on this?


----------



## JohnK007 (Nov 14, 2009)

You want to sand enough to knock down any bumps, dried drips or runs. You also want to scuff up the dried finish for the next coat to adhere to. Don't forget to use a tack cloth after sanding to get up any dust.


----------



## firemedic (Dec 26, 2010)

Why sand at all? Just a penetrating oil or sealer would protect it enough... It's not going to be outside...

Personally I like the reclaimed wood!... But everyone has thier own taste...

And thinking a bit more about it, if it's not glued together yet, use a dark contrasting stain on the tennon ends where seen? I think that would look nice!


----------



## firemedic (Dec 26, 2010)

Hey custom, check out this little console table i built from reclaimed cypress....


----------



## custom_c10 (Nov 26, 2010)

Right on man that is a sharp looking piece! What did you do for the top, join a couple together? I'm on my phone so it's a little tough to see. 
I'm building all of our living room furniture to match our kitchen table, which is rustic so my lady requested straight lines and keeping the character in the wood. Everything will be stained in dark walnut.


----------



## firemedic (Dec 26, 2010)

custom_c10 said:


> Right on man that is a sharp looking piece! What did you do for the top, join a couple together? I'm on my phone so it's a little tough to see.
> I'm building all of our living room furniture to match our kitchen table, which is rustic so my lady requested straight lines and keeping the character in the wood. Everything will be stained in dark walnut.



Yeah, 3 pieces splined together for the top. I joined and planed the pieces before hand, but I hand planed it with a #8 Bailey all said and done to finish is up. The sides of the table and skirts were routed on an 8" table saw with a molding cutter head, kinda like a vertical bit shaper...

So you are going to plane/sand the table down? or have you still not decided?


----------



## custom_c10 (Nov 26, 2010)

That's really sharp looking, I have so much to learn before pieces like that come off the assembly line in my garage haha.

I have sanded it down lightly with 120 and just finished my second coat of stain. Since the surface is so rough I will probably do 4-5 coats.
Pics will be up when I'm done, hopefully in a few days!


----------



## banginonabudget (Feb 25, 2013)

Looks great so far. Can't wait to see the final product.


----------



## <*(((>< (Feb 24, 2010)

custom_c10 said:


>


I like the gnarly piece you chose for the stretcher, too bad it won't be seen as it will be behind the couch, that has character. Nice job on the tenons and mortices.


----------



## firemedic (Dec 26, 2010)

Y'all realize this thread is almost 1-1/2 yrs old... right?


----------



## <*(((>< (Feb 24, 2010)

firemedic said:


> Y'all realize this thread is almost 1-1/2 yrs old... right?


Don't blame me, I didn't resurrect it...I did however keep the resurrection going. :blink::laughing:


----------



## banginonabudget (Feb 25, 2013)

That was my bad. I was grabbing a beer after work and looking things up here. Guess I got my threads mixed up. Clearly no working out in the garage tonight. Ha.


----------



## Effingham (Dec 2, 2012)

That is really cool. I normally don't really "get" rough projects, but that has serious personality. Nicely done.


----------



## against_the_grain (Aug 15, 2010)

<*(((>< said:


> Don't blame me, I didn't resurrect it...I did however keep the resurrection going. :blink::laughing:


Dang it ! I really wanted to see this table after the finish was applied.:huh:


----------

